# International 240 with loader and backhoe



## dmarchelle (Oct 11, 2009)

I have an International 240 with a loader and backhoe on it. Both attachments are made by Conomatic Pippin. It also has power steering. The unit has done it's share of work over the years and some hydraulic cylinders leak and the pins are worn at the joints but it still runs well and everything works. It definitly needs some TLC though. Can anyone give me any idea what it might be worth? Thanks


----------



## dmarchelle (Oct 11, 2009)

I forgot to mention I think it's a 1959 or 1960.


----------

